# happy anniverary jeff!



## chris_harper (Jul 16, 2007)

happy anniversary, jeff!!! i hope you have many more!!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep! Happy Anniversary to you and the Missus. Wish'n you many more to come!


----------



## msmith (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy anniversary Jeff and Abigal wish you many more to come.


----------



## illini (Jul 16, 2007)

July 16th, seems like a great day for being born and getting hitched 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congratulations from one who was born on the day you were married....just not necessarily the same year...


----------



## short one (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy anniversary Jeff and Abby. Wish you many more.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 16, 2007)

Ditto, what they said! *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!*


----------



## ultramag (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Jeff and Abby!!! Abby, don't let Jeff trick ya into letting him get away with smoking your anniversary dinner.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 16, 2007)

Include me!  Happy Aniversary Jeff to you and Mrs Jeff!


----------



## buddy (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy anniversary Jeff! I hope you have a great one.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats Jeff, have a great day!


----------



## triple b (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Anniversary, Jeff & Abby. I think it's so nice to hear about anniversary's. It's so easy to turn and run when things get a little rough. But if you truly love someone you'll always try to work things out. Hope to see many more years of Happy Anniversary's here.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 16, 2007)

happy anniversary.


----------



## meowey (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy anniversary guys, and many more to come.


----------



## bigal (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats guys!  What a sweet reminder, Jeff!  I'm gonna change my b-day to 2 weeks before my anniversary so I can also be reminded.  3 dogs(2 canine, 1 human) in a 2 dog house gets cramped!

Wish you the best and many more to come.  

POS


----------



## monty (Jul 16, 2007)

Jeff and Abby!

Please accept my most sincere best wishes on this special day! When you are in love the world is yours. When you become parents your children are your world.  From my point of view you have made a nice world.

Happy Anniversary and many more to come!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy anniversary Jeff and Abigal!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Anniversary.  We just celebrated ours on the 14th.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 16, 2007)

*I agree whole heartly. Terry*


----------



## ga.roadhog (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Jeff and thanks for all you do for us!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Anniversary.....


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2007)

happy anniversary jeff hope you have many many more.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone! It is number 13 and I still feel lucky to have found such a great woman...

She really is a gem and the "real" brains behind the operation
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had to be out of town this week and we won't be celebrating till the weekend so I had 13 roses hand delivered to her today by our local flower shop..

Think that'll tide her over till Friday?


----------



## monty (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, since you brought it up...fill us in on Saturday!

Cheers!


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, the only rub that should be involved should be the back rub she gets and the only saucey thing should be..ummm.. What ya'll are wearing..  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy lucky 13..


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy Anniversary May you next 13 be even better


----------



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2007)

Happiness and continued Best Wishes to the both of you!!  
Happy 13th Anniversary!!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy Anniversary and best wishes!


----------



## low&slow (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy belated Anniversary Jeff. Better late than never.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!!!!  At the risk of making ya'll gag... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






...if I had it to do over...I would choose Jeff all over again!!!  LOVE you, BABY!!!!!

P.S. The roses are beautiful.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  <------again forced to use overly masculine EMOTICONS.....


----------

